# SR20DET in the age of pollution controls



## gary245 (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm very new to this, (I've had a few unmodified nissans), but I'm thinking of buying an older B13/14 with a DET or having one installed for me. (My last nissan was a 2001 se)

My big problem is I live in the Dallas Fort Worth area of Texas, and they require a treadmill type of car inspection for both CO, HC, and NO (I think).

Does anyone have experience with getting a DET to pass this type of test (It's used in Houston also, and a few other municipalities of TX)? any clues, warnings, suggestions?

Thanks,
Gary K [email protected]


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Im also wondering the same thing. You would definatly need to have an EGR valve. In order to do that, youd have to switch over to a USDM Intake manifold and tap into the exhaust. Other then that im not really sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

That's about right. it's been a long time since I dealt with this, but I know some DET Sentras have passed the roller dyno smog test here in the People's Republic of California. So obviously they can run clean enough. Retard your timing too, and just make sure everything is clean... all the sensors, no blockages or anything.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it can pass. Actually, with retarded timing, I'm banking on it passing, even Nox, without fitting EGR.

BB DET ---> my NX2000

Hey Zak! I'm *finally* doing it, after just thinking about it for years. Engine's in my garage, I'm just about to swap rod/main bearings 

James


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if u can, buy the car and smog it stock. then get tags for 2 years then do the swap.

but the DET's do pass emissions here in AZ


----------

